

Thunks: Old-fashioned closures? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/06/i-thunk-therefore-i-am.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From: <http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/thunk>

    
    
        Claimed by the inventors to be from the supposed
        past tense, being coined when they realised after
        much thought (whence "thunk") that the type of an
        argument in ALGOL 60 could be predetermined at
        compile time;
    

Certainly that's what Ingerman said to me.

Related to this, I'm finding myself using "Lunk," "Cluck," and "Drug" as the
past tense versions of "Link", "Click" and "Drag". They're easier to say, and
most people seem to understand without effort.

------
lispm
In the Lisp 'world' a thunk is often a function/closure with no parameters.

~~~
jganetsk
The Haskell world, as well.

